# Gander mountain done lost their mind



## BOWGOD

Gander mountain in VA has lost their minds. We went down this evening to shoot an indoor round, and they wanted to charge me, and Jen 20.00 to shoot for 1 hour:angry:
You have got to be freakin kidding me. Needless to say I still haven't got to shoot an indoor round, when the guy told me the total I told him where to go, and left. We were going to go down to MAC where we could have shot for free, but the indoor building hasn't been plowed out yet, so we just came home. 
MAC is supposed to get cleared by the week end so maybe I will finally get to try out the new stingers before the end of the year.


----------



## J.C.

wow, they charge $5/hr here.


----------



## nanayak

BOWGOD said:


> Gander mountain in VA has lost their minds. We went down this evening to shoot an indoor round, and they wanted to charge me, and Jen 20.00 to shoot for 1 hour:angry:
> You have got to be freakin kidding me. Needless to say I still haven't got to shoot an indoor round, when the guy told me the total I told him where to go, and left. We were going to go down to MAC where we could have shot for free, but the indoor building hasn't been plowed out yet, so we just came home.
> MAC is supposed to get cleared by the week end so maybe I will finally get to try out the new stingers before the end of the year.


Yes... they have lost their mind... and it's a ploy I believe.... to keep the "serious" archers paying, if their not buying equipment from them.... 

Poor light, bad range conditions, no targets, never swept, and employees who shouldn't be working on bows.... the only thing they got going for them is ....... ????


----------



## nanayak

BTW... not all of them are that bad... I can attest to that.... got one around here that is that bad... and one that's a bit further away that I've heard some good things about...


----------



## BOWGOD

nanayak said:


> Yes... they have lost their mind... and it's a ploy I believe.... to keep the "serious" archers paying, if their not buying equipment from them....
> 
> Poor light, bad range conditions, no targets, never swept, and employees who shouldn't be working on bows.... the only thing they got going for them is ....... ????


Well they're not getting a dime out of me. Like you said the lighting sucks, the range is a wreck, and the target butts are so shot out you either have to shoot at the ceiling or the floor, if you try and shoot anywhere in the center of the butts your arrows go all the way through, and hit the wall (busted a nano to figure that out:angry

The way I see it Massanuttin is only another 15 minutes down the road, and I can shoot there for free.


----------



## cptbrain

$6 at my local shop. I think Gander here is $5 per hour.


----------



## hoekma

*MN Gander Mountain*

It's $8 at ours but going up to $10 in 2010. $50 for 6 month all you can shoot and $120 for a one year pass ( haven't figured out how the they came up with a 1yr that's more expensive than the 6 month...maybe they need a new marketing person).


----------



## Unclegus

hoekma said:


> It's $8 at ours but going up to $10 in 2010. $50 for 6 month all you can shoot and $120 for a one year pass ( haven't figured out how the they came up with a 1yr that's more expensive than the 6 month...maybe they need a new marketing person).



Never argue with idiots or confuse them with facts. They will just try to drag you down to their level where they feel comfortable.... I don't think I've ever seen anything in the archery department of a Gander Mountain that I'd even think of buying....


----------



## neo71665

The one closest to me (one hour away)aint worth a crap.

The guys behind the counter couldn't tell you the difference between ATA and brace height

They still had 2009 bows for full price and when I asked if they had any or knew when they were getting any 2010 models I was told they are the same as 2009

No range at all

Same cheap crap as the wal-mart up the road but double the price on most stuff.

Employees more worried about talking on their cell phones than doing their job.

I only go in there if its a product only they carry and I know where its at. Would be much better if they would put in self checkouts so I didn't even have to deal with any of the nimrod highschool kids at all.


----------



## safe cracker

*gander mt.*

only pay for targets we use.. feel sorry for you but things will get better...:nod:


----------



## Washi

I don't know about Gander but at the shop I go to they charge $6.00 for shooting all day including sales tax and paper target.


----------



## rock monkey

you do know when you fill out one of those 'happy grams from hell', corporate does take an interest in the topic you brought to their attention. it wouldnt hurt to fill one out now and if there's a way to email attachments, send em a pic of the range as you see it. occasionally, the unannounced district and regional visit isnt as surprising as it should or could be.

sometimes things get taken care of, sometimes they dont. it is a little obvious that the management of that particular store is lacking in facility upkeep.

i have a fantastic store with awesome management, unfortunately no range. a range is a reasonably low maintenance money generator. be happy your store is large enuff to have a range.


----------



## damnyankee

Economy must dictate,@ our shop 10 per hour is the norm and nobody really says much. But then again Klein's ia an awsome shop well lit. True pros who can help and tune.


----------



## tabarch

BG is not kidding about this store, although I didn't know about the $20. per hour charge to shoot, the last time I was in there they were using the range for storage of merchandise and I don't think I have seen anyone in there shooting in over a year.


----------



## va MTN MAN

*Gander*

ours in Richmond Va is $30 per month, was $20 last year. good lighting and heat.


----------



## ebonarcher

So, were they charging $20 anhour or$10 an hour for each of you ?


----------



## treeman65

I will never go into the gander mountain in Greensboro NC again.
We were there a couple weeks ago and they come in and told us we had to stop shooting until we payed no problem.After we payed the guy work the counter brought a teenager in to show him how to shoot again no problem.We just got out the way and gave him room.Well few minutes later this so called employee comes in and proceeds to tell us if we are not shooting that we need to get out.Well sorry but we payed to use the range for a hour its know of his business if we are shooting or talking.:zip:


----------



## pennysdad

*Sucks!*

The GM store in Winc. Va. that BG is talking about. Charges $8.00 an hour. So for 2 of them it would have been $16.00, plus a couple of bucks for targets. So yeah, it would have been close to $20.00. We pay by the month, which is $30.00, a piece. It really does suck, the target butts are getting in bad shape. They use the range, for storage, so there is usually nowhere to hang your bow. We froze in there last year, nasty E-mail to "Base-Camp" took care of that though! LOL! We had to bring our own lights, cause the lighting was so bad! They are still using my lights, and had the nerve to raise the price this year, and expect me to pay it! Which I have, but it pisses me off, it is the closest place we have to shoot, so they kinda have us by the Ba--s! I think in the big picture, their time is short? Sooner or later a much better run facility, or corporation will come along, and pull the rug right out from under them! It's a shame, cause they have the potential to be so much more! It's a" Hunting store for Hunters"! So be it? That's why it is virtually dead in there 10 mos. out of the year! But "Base-Camp" knows best!


----------



## mystic1219

Im not too fond of our local GM. It was $5/hr but I think they went to $8. It is lit okay and always hot in there. I dont trust the techs there. Never have much, but last time I was in there shooting one came in and was talking (nice guy) but said how he just took his bow to the local archery shop to have it worked on. If he doesnt even work on his own bow then I sure dont want him working on mine. I am sure most all GM stores hire the cheapest help they can get. I see it as a retail store, not a pro shop by any means.


----------



## PA.JAY

ebonarcher said:


> So, were they charging $20 anhour or$10 an hour for each of you ?


even at $10.00 a hour If you pay that you deserve to be taken advantage of. The screen shooting isn't $10.00 .


----------



## CherryJu1ce

You'll literally never see me pay $10 to shoot at an indoor range. The knowledge of the shop staff is meaningless to me, as I do all my own bow work. 

As for Gander Mountain, they really have gone nuts. The Gander where I shoot in Tonawanda, NY used to cost $5 per hour, but they recently increased that to $8.75 per hour. Thankfully, I purchased my yearly range pass in October for $100 for the whole year (which believe it or not, has already paid for itself many, many times over), and the higher charges haven't affected me. 

Even at the price of $120 per year (for unlimited shooting, BTW), how could anyone justify paying an hourly rate? Granted, this yearly rate isn't available everywhere, in which case you don't have a choice...

Thankfully, the Gander here in WNY is virtually brand new, and has brand new targets, excellent lighting, and clean conditions. Also, Christie Colin works at this particular Gander Mountain, so I'm assuming that might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## dbowhunter

*Gm*

The GM that I visit and work in is usually in great shape but sometimes especially near Christmas there is some stock held in there. It is set-up with great lighting, paper tuning stand and 2 chronos. There are always paper targets ready, and a couple of 3-D targets we set-up before huning season. We have leagues there 4 nights a week in the winter, I teach a local archery youth class and also several Boy Scout trops there also. I gues we are lucky from what I am reading in the posts above. I guess it helps that I have some say as to the condition and what happens there.


----------



## BOWGOD

CherryJu1ce said:


> You'll literally never see me pay $10 to shoot at an indoor range. The knowledge of the shop staff is meaningless to me, as I do all my own bow work.
> 
> As for Gander Mountain, they really have gone nuts. The Gander where I shoot in Tonawanda, NY used to cost $5 per hour, but they recently increased that to $8.75 per hour. Thankfully, I purchased my yearly range pass in October for $100 for the whole year (which believe it or not, has already paid for itself many, many times over), and the higher charges haven't affected me.
> 
> Even at the price of $120 per year (for unlimited shooting, BTW), how could anyone justify paying an hourly rate? Granted, this yearly rate isn't available everywhere, in which case you don't have a choice...
> 
> Thankfully, the Gander here in WNY is virtually brand new, and has brand new targets, excellent lighting, and clean conditions. Also, Christie Colin works at this particular Gander Mountain, so I'm assuming that might have something to do with it as well.



Even 120 a year is steep. Jen, and I pay 53.00 a year for the both of us at our club, and that gives us 24/7 access to the indoor range. For both of us to pay the yearly rate at GM would run 260.00 wich is 5x as much as the club.


----------



## nanayak

dbowhunter said:


> The GM that I visit and work in is usually in great shape but sometimes especially near Christmas there is some stock held in there. It is set-up with great lighting, paper tuning stand and 2 chronos. There are always paper targets ready, and a couple of 3-D targets we set-up before huning season. We have leagues there 4 nights a week in the winter, I teach a local archery youth class and also several Boy Scout trops there also. I gues we are lucky from what I am reading in the posts above. I guess it helps that I have some say as to the condition and what happens there.


Good for you.... like I said, not all of them are in deplorable condition, nor all the chain stores... but there are some that just make you


----------



## vmthtr in green

Our GM is pretty decent here. Guys know what they are doing, range could be a little better, 25 yards with range size BLOCK target butts, skinny 3 person. No 3D targets. $8 an hour, but have yet to be charged. I buy something everytime I go there.


----------



## pybowhtr

sounds like the beggining of the end for that gander mountain. poor management has been the doom of more than 1 buisiness.


----------



## Triangle FS

Visting the GM near me here in VA. The person told me 5 dollars per hour or 20 per month. Did't have the bow with me but it looked like a nice place to shoot. Maybe go back sometime.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

BOWGOD said:


> Even 120 a year is steep. Jen, and I pay 53.00 a year for the both of us at our club, and that gives us 24/7 access to the indoor range. For both of us to pay the yearly rate at GM would run 260.00 wich is 5x as much as the club.


$120 X 2 = $240
$53 X 2 = $104

5X more expensive? Am I missing something?

There's a club where I shoot that also costs $50 per year for the unlimited archery pass, but you also have to join the entire sportsmen's club which costs $60 per year. Keep in mind...for me, the club is 15 miles from the dorm room, and Gander is only 5 miles. I went through the calculations once before, and it would be foolish for me to join the club. Just in gas alone, the cost to join the club would be significantly higher, especially since I shoot 5 days a week. So, even though Gander costs a little more, just the closer distance to the campus makes GM the better choice for me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

CherryJu1ce said:


> $120 X 2 = $240
> $53 X 2 = $104
> 
> 5X more expensive? Am I missing something?
> 
> There's a club where I shoot that also costs $50 per year for the unlimited archery pass, but you also have to join the entire sportsmen's club which costs $60 per year. Keep in mind...for me, the club is 15 miles from the dorm room, and Gander is only 5 miles. I went through the calculations once before, and it would be foolish for me to join the club. Just in gas alone, the cost to join the club would be significantly higher, especially since I shoot 5 days a week. So, even though Gander costs a little more, just the closer distance to the campus makes GM the better choice for me.


Ju1ce: note that BG said it was $53 for "both" of them, not $53 for each. So $240 / $53 = 4.53 which is close enough to 5x for WV.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ju1ce: note that BG said it was $53 for "both" of them, not $53 for each. So $240 / $53 = 4.53 which is close enough to 5x for WV.


I stand corrected! 

Wow...$53 for two people for a whole year of unlimited shooting is outrageously inexpensive!


----------



## pennysdad

*Yep!*

We are also members of the club BG is talking about, MAC. in Front Royal. It is a great deal! I am pretty sure that price also includes access to a Field course, and VBA. membership! Now, do the math on that, compared to GM! The kicker is, that this club is a bit farther away, than GM. You gotta go right by GM, to get there! I do admire BG for his boycott! Everyone should be as strong! But like most we are weak, and lazy, and paid the $60.00, for the month! But only one month, I aint paying anymore! BG has inspired me! LOL! I had related the cost compared to MAC. in my mind, before BG posted it also. I just hope BG has been practicing somewhere? Cause he, and Jen, are our teammates, in a league, that starts next week! His pride had better not drag us down, that's all I have to say! LOL!


----------



## Kstigall

The Gander north of Richmond has treated us well.................


----------



## Pheasent Hunter

*gander mountain*

It sounds like maybe you want open your own archery range and pay all the cost of running one.Or maybe you can get a job at GM and help keep the shooting ariea kept up.:wave3:


----------



## field14

The shops are in business to make a profit and to keep their doors open and their employees on the payroll.

The shops are NOT in business to cater to the whims and whinings of people that basically want to shoot in the range for peanuts.

Have you any idea on how the costs of just the shooting bales have increased the past two years? What are they supposed to do? Keep the cost of shooting fees the same when the cost of everything associated with keeping the building area as a shooting range has increased a ton?

Give 'em a break, for Pete's sake. You guys are getting off CHEAP anyways. The range I shoot at is nearly spotless, replaces bales twice a year with new BLOCK targets, hosts a major tournament, and has leagues from January thru April. It is 7$ the first hour and 1$ each hour after that....And the annual shooting fees are $275 UNLIMITED. WORTH IT...if you want to shoot that is.

The other option? Simple... Drive 45 minutes to 1 1/2 Hours to shoot in a range that is way less of an environment. OR...don't have a place to shoot at all.

Those of you that don't support the CLEAN, well-lit, places to shoot are doing yourselves and fellow archers a real disservice. We were without any decent indoor range locally for about 5 years...and made that 45 minute to 1 1/2 hour drive a couple of times a week. Figure the costs in shooting fees (by the way, those fees were higher than what we now pay), gasoline, driving time, and the MEALS we always stopped for...and you will quickly find that the local range...is CHEAP by comparison...when you add up the costs, that is.

Of course, you can always shoot in your driveway or back yard...out in the cold...or...not shoot at all...and COMPLAIN when due to lack of support...you haven't an indoor range or facility for miles and miles around you.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## pennysdad

*Ok Field!*

Did you bother to read the whole thread? Obviously not! Cause well lit, and kept is not there! Please take the time to read the whole thing, before offering your wisdom! As stated in the above, they use their range as a storage room. The lighting is so bad a fellow archer, and myself brought our own lights last year. Which as stated above they are still using now! Last year it was so cold in there, it was rediculous! As stated above, a simple email to "Base Camp" fixed that. So I am sure it is on a store to store basis. I have shot at the GM, in Ashland that Kstigall is referring to. It is like night and day from the one we are speaking of! BTW. I would love to have my own range! If I did, how could I expect someone to pay 5X's as much to shoot mine, as someone else's? There would have to be alot of perks to justify that! Some of which I am not willing to do! I understand that they have alot of overhead to cover. Vs. an Archery club, which does have some overhead. They rely on Dues, and some food sales to cover what they have! So they are pretty much self supportive, ie not relying on something else to carry them! Well I hate to tell ya, but I aint willing to help carry the rest of their store! Not unless they would like to help me with my Mortgage, utility bills, etc, etc.


----------



## nanayak

pennysdad said:


> Did you bother to read the whole thread? Obviously not! Cause well lit, and kept is not there! Please take the time to read the whole thing, before offering your wisdom! As stated in the above, they use their range as a storage room. The lighting is so bad a fellow archer, and myself brought our own lights last year. Which as stated above they are still using now! Last year it was so cold in there, it was rediculous! As stated above, a simple email to "Base Camp" fixed that. So I am sure it is on a store to store basis. I have shot at the GM, in Ashland that Kstigall is referring to. It is like night and day from the one we are speaking of! BTW. I would love to have my own range! If I did, how could I expect someone to pay 5X's as much to shoot mine, as someone else's? There would have to be alot of perks to justify that! Some of which I am not willing to do! I understand that they have alot of overhead to cover. Vs. an Archery club, which does have some overhead. They rely on Dues, and some food sales to cover what they have! So they are pretty much self supportive, ie not relying on something else to carry them! Well I hate to tell ya, but I aint willing to help carry the rest of their store! Not unless they would like to help me with my Mortgage, utility bills, etc, etc.


:thumb:


----------



## nanayak

field14 said:


> The shops are in business to make a profit and to keep their doors open and their employees on the payroll.
> 
> The shops are NOT in business to cater to the whims and whinings of people that basically want to shoot in the range for peanuts.
> 
> Have you any idea on how the costs of just the shooting bales have increased the past two years? What are they supposed to do? Keep the cost of shooting fees the same when the cost of everything associated with keeping the building area as a shooting range has increased a ton?
> 
> Give 'em a break, for Pete's sake. You guys are getting off CHEAP anyways. The range I shoot at is nearly spotless, replaces bales twice a year with new BLOCK targets, hosts a major tournament, and has leagues from January thru April. It is 7$ the first hour and 1$ each hour after that....And the annual shooting fees are $275 UNLIMITED. WORTH IT...if you want to shoot that is.
> 
> The other option? Simple... Drive 45 minutes to 1 1/2 Hours to shoot in a range that is way less of an environment. OR...don't have a place to shoot at all.
> 
> Those of you that don't support the CLEAN, well-lit, places to shoot are doing yourselves and fellow archers a real disservice. We were without any decent indoor range locally for about 5 years...and made that 45 minute to 1 1/2 hour drive a couple of times a week. Figure the costs in shooting fees (by the way, those fees were higher than what we now pay), gasoline, driving time, and the MEALS we always stopped for...and you will quickly find that the local range...is CHEAP by comparison...when you add up the costs, that is.
> 
> Of course, you can always shoot in your driveway or back yard...out in the cold...or...not shoot at all...and COMPLAIN when due to lack of support...you haven't an indoor range or facility for miles and miles around you.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Just a note... besides what Pennysdad said...

There are those of us that will not remain loyal to a business, or utilize their services for very poor conditions, services, and mistreatment. The GM closest to me is a few miles further than the nearest indoor range. However, they are in completely opposite directions. If I'm heading north, I'll happily bypass GM and drive an extra hour out of my way to shoot somewhere else, where I know the conditions of the range, as well as the people there are worth the extra windshield time. And... it's about half the $$ to shoot there.. evens out in the end.

Business must always earn loyalty and respect. It is never given!


----------



## carlosii

nanayak said:


> Yes... they have lost their mind... and it's a ploy I believe.... to keep the "serious" archers paying, if their not buying equipment from them....
> 
> Poor light, bad range conditions, no targets, never swept, and employees who shouldn't be working on bows.... the only thing they got going for them is ....... ????


Doesn't sound like the Gander Mtns. I've been to here in Indiana.


----------



## nanayak

carlosii said:


> Doesn't sound like the Gander Mtns. I've been to here in Indiana.


Sweetie.. see below please.... and consider yourself very lucky... :thumb:



nanayak said:


> Good for you.... like I said,* not all of them are in deplorable condition*, nor all the chain stores... but there are some that just make you


----------



## BOWGOD

pennysdad said:


> We are also members of the club BG is talking about, MAC. in Front Royal. It is a great deal! I am pretty sure that price also includes access to a Field course, and VBA. membership! Now, do the math on that, compared to GM! The kicker is, that this club is a bit farther away, than GM. You gotta go right by GM, to get there! I do admire BG for his boycott! Everyone should be as strong! But like most we are weak, and lazy, and paid the $60.00, for the month! But only one month, I aint paying anymore! BG has inspired me! LOL! I had related the cost compared to MAC. in my mind, before BG posted it also. I just hope BG has been practicing somewhere? Cause he, and Jen, are our teammates, in a league, that starts next week! His pride had better not drag us down, that's all I have to say! LOL!



You know me, I'm always up for a good boycott. 
Quite frankly the GM here isn't worth the 5.00 they used to charge anymore. I see no real overhead or upkeep on their part to justify any price increase. Not like they have changed the butts once since they opened. I shot there 1 time this year, and about 10 shots in I trashed a NANO because it went all the way through the butt, and had a 270fps run in with the wall. So that one trip cost me about 40.00, and I only got to shoot about 20 shots.

Jay we seriously need to go halvsies on a steal building, or a pole barn, and open our own range up here on the mountain. We'd make a killing in this area.


OH, and I'll be ready for next week. Getting ready to go down to MAC here in a bit for some practice, and Jen needs to pre-shoot for Thursday.


----------



## carlosii

nanayak said:


> *Sweetie*.. see below please.... and consider yourself very lucky... :thumb:


haven't been called that for a long time...


----------



## nanayak

carlosii said:


> haven't been called that for a long time...


Sweetie... Sugar... Angel... Cutie... take your pick :wink::hug:


----------



## corpralbarn

WOW our local shop charges $4 to shoot all day.


----------



## 60X

I think bowgod needs to build sixx strings shooting center. Should be a good business write off. My building is 30x72x12 with utilities, heat, 4000w worth of lighting and I'm pretty sure I have less then $25K in it. Pretty sure you could do a 'shooting range' for $15K or less. Mine doubles as a garage, speed shop, hvac/sheet metal shop and general junk storage. It's so nice to have you own range. The only thing I would change about mine would be if I could have it in my basement. I have the master blueprint in mind if I would ever decide to build a house.


----------



## damnyankee

master blueprint...that sounds scary Brad.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I don't see how the GM in Ashland stays open. Bass just down the road and Green Top also seems to take alot of their business. I have been there multiple times and the parking lot is always empty. They have a decent selection but the prices are silly high. 

Never do see anyone in the archery section working if you have a question or need help.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Good, bad and indifferent, I have to agree with field14. It just seems a lot of shooters want to shoot for nothing AND wasn't "I can shoot for free at so and so's" mentioned? Those bales ain't cheap by a long shot, so how does he do it? Of course a good indoor range should be heated and have adequate lighting.
The indoor range field14 spoke of is of course Presley's Outdoors. A truly great range for our area.
The shop I play at charges $7 per hour, $12 all day. Owner figures most shoot the breeze about as much as they shoot and maybe there about 3 hours. Some shoot 4 hours.

Evidently the Gander Mountain nearest us doesn't care about archery. They don't have a indoor range and I have yet to see a bow shop employee present. It's said he is part time help and comes after his regular job.


----------



## BOWGOD

SonnyThomas said:


> Good, bad and indifferent, I have to agree with field14. It just seems a lot of shooters want to shoot for nothing AND wasn't "I can shoot for free at so and so's" mentioned? Those bales ain't cheap by a long shot, so how does he do it? Of course a good indoor range should be heated and have adequate lighting.
> The indoor range field14 spoke of is of course Presley's Outdoors. A truly great range for our area.
> The shop I play at charges $7 per hour, $12 all day. Owner figures most shoot the breeze about as much as they shoot and maybe there about 3 hours. Some shoot 4 hours.
> 
> Evidently the Gander Mountain nearest us doesn't care about archery. They don't have a indoor range and I have yet to see a bow shop employee present. It's said he is part time help and comes after his regular job.



I did say I can shoot at MAC for nothing. But MAC is not a person it is an archery club that I am a member of, so completely different ball game there.


----------



## dwagoner

bass pro's are free. shocked gander wanted that much


----------



## SonnyThomas

BOWGOD said:


> I did say I can shoot at MAC for nothing. But MAC is not a person it is an archery club that I am a member of, so completely different ball game there.


Then you pay club dues. Having a good number of members the total cost is broken down among them.

If I remember correctly, our club's last purchase of 7 Pacific bales was $1254.00, over $2500 in 2 years not counting the cost of additional new bunkers to hold the addtional bales. Club members wanted the practice range increased and now they're going to pay for it at the tune of probably a increase of $10.00 per member. Therein lies the problem. Some members will say this is okay, but others, the vast majority, will complain and maybe won't renew their membership. Guess what? The club may get stuck with how to pay for the new and improved practice range with less members.
Note; A club may have the money to put in a larger range, but before they do they have to stop and figure if they will bring in enough money to cover the upkeep of a larger range.

The practice wall and spare bales at the shop I shoot at set the owner back around $4,000.00. At $7 per shooter 571 shooters are needed just to pay for the wall. The biggest hurdle here is that there aren't all that many paper target shooters in our area. Other costs; employee on-hand, heating, lighting (additional cost of that being shot out), targets, score cards, pencils, sign in and wavier papers, cardboard if using for backing targets (if free then time for cutting), insurance must be covered, taxes and then the cost of the practice range building. Gary's indoor range is 16 lanes wide.

Bottom line, for what a practice range costs it's not worth it for most shops, break even at best. Very, very few can say they make a profit from a indoor practice range. D___ few, if any, can say they make a living from operating just a indoor range.


----------



## BOWGOD

Sonny
I've said it before I totally understand the upkeep, and the cost involved. I have worked in the archery industry for the last 10 years in 1 form or another. But it's not like this gander is paying any upkeep at all. They are the only public range with in an hour of here, and they have never once replaced the butts. They are so shot out that the only place you can shoot them with out damaging arrows is either put your target up at the ceiling or down at the floor. They have no lighting anymore. They have lights down at the targets, but they went out 2 years ago, and they never bothered to fix them. So simply put the money they are charging is not going toward range upkeep.

I know full well the cost of keeping up a range, and they are over charging for the service they offer. If they were actually putting the money the range makes back into the range, and keeping up a respectable shooting facility then maybe I could see charging more. But that is not the case. I know of public ranges that are 10x nicer, and better kept that charge half the cost, and it still pays for itself. It's like anything else where customer service is involved. If you take care of your customers, your customers will take care of you.


----------



## sawtoothscream

$5 an hr here.


----------



## BOWGOD

sawtoothscream said:


> $5 an hr here.


Yeah most of the public ranges I have shot have been between 3-5.00 and hour. That's not a bad price, and those ranges are a lot nicer than the gander mountain range is.

There is 1 range I know of up in PA that charges 3.00 per person per visit (unlimited time), and it is open 24/7. They have a snacks, and sodas, and a pool table that is free to use. They leave the range unlocked, and it's run on the honor system you put your money in the box, pay for what you take, and you can literally shoot all night if you want. We used to roll in there at midnight, and shoot until 4 or 5 in the morning.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Sonny
> I've said it before I totally understand the upkeep, and the cost involved. I have worked in the archery industry for the last 10 years in 1 form or another. But it's not like this gander is paying any upkeep at all. They are the only public range with in an hour of here, and they have never once replaced the butts. They are so shot out that the only place you can shoot them with out damaging arrows is either put your target up at the ceiling or down at the floor. They have no lighting anymore. They have lights down at the targets, but they went out 2 years ago, and they never bothered to fix them. So simply put the money they are charging is not going toward range upkeep.
> 
> I know full well the cost of keeping up a range, and they are over charging for the service they offer. If they were actually putting the money the range makes back into the range, and keeping up a respectable shooting facility then maybe I could see charging more. But that is not the case. I know of public ranges that are 10x nicer, and better kept that charge half the cost, and it still pays for itself. It's like anything else where customer service is involved. If you take care of your customers, your customers will take care of you.



I am not going back and check....but didn't you say that you had another range to shoot at? 

Either way it's time to stop crying about Gander. 

There is a pretty simple solution to this. problem.....call corporate. Gander Mountain is not a shop opened by some random dude that wanted to start an archery shop. 

Complain to the right people and the problems will be fixed.


----------



## SonnyThomas

BOWGOD said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I understand, but thought maybe others don't know what is all envolved.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pretty simple solution to this. problem.....call corporate. Gander Mountain is not a shop opened by some random dude that wanted to start an archery shop.
> Complain to the right people and the problems will be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. As big a Gander Mountain thinks they are they should correct situations. I remember GM had to pay up on the bow (a few hunderd bucks) and the next GM was replacing all their outdate bow presses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Melthuselah

Our local pro shop charges $3.00 per hour. I buy a membership for $70.00 a year. This gives me access 24/7. Targets are and extra $.50. It is well lit and warm with carpet on the floor. 8 lanes so we have a league there, it is as nice an indoor facility as I have seen though smaller than some.


----------



## Kstigall

SonnyThomas said:


> Then you pay club dues. Having a good number of members the total cost is broken down among them.
> 
> If I remember correctly, our club's last purchase of 7 Pacific bales was $1254.00, over $2500 in 2 years not counting the cost of additional new bunkers to hold the addtional bales. Club members wanted the practice range increased and now they're going to pay for it at the tune of probably a increase of $10.00 per member. Therein lies the problem. Some members will say this is okay, but others, the vast majority, will complain and maybe won't renew their membership. Guess what? The club may get stuck with how to pay for the new and improved practice range with less members.
> Note; A club may have the money to put in a larger range, but before they do they have to stop and figure if they will bring in enough money to cover the upkeep of a larger range.
> 
> The practice wall and spare bales at the shop I shoot at set the owner back around $4,000.00. At $7 per shooter 571 shooters are needed just to pay for the wall. The biggest hurdle here is that there aren't all that many paper target shooters in our area. Other costs; employee on-hand, heating, lighting (additional cost of that being shot out), targets, score cards, pencils, sign in and wavier papers, cardboard if using for backing targets (if free then time for cutting), insurance must be covered, taxes and then the cost of the practice range building. Gary's indoor range is 16 lanes wide.
> 
> Bottom line, for what a practice range costs it's not worth it for most shops, break even at best. Very, very few can say they make a profit from a indoor practice range. D___ few, if any, can say they make a living from operating just a indoor range.


If it breaks even then that's a plus. But don't forget that the business benefits from having active archers in their shop on a regular basis. If the shop I go to closes it's lanes it will save me money. I'm sure we would find somewhere else to shoot. When newbies come into a shop that has knowledgeable archers shooting on the range and these archers are friendly and helpful to these new archers the business directly benefits. I've always said businesses that have indoor ranges should consider the overall benefit to their bottom line. If they need to shut it down then shut it down. It won't hurt those of us that want to shoot but it would hurt newbies that don't already have connections to the archery community..........


----------



## nanayak

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not going back and check....but didn't you say that you had another range to shoot at?
> 
> Either way it's time to stop crying about Gander.
> 
> There is a pretty simple solution to this. problem.....call corporate. Gander Mountain is not a shop opened by some random dude that wanted to start an archery shop.
> 
> Complain to the right people and the problems will be fixed.


Hornet.. I've made numerous calls, sent email, etc to their corporate office. Nothing has been changed. Doesn't always work. I have a new indoor range opening soon, not too far away, so :becky:


----------



## mason1958

*Indoor,14-target field,outdoor practice & more*

Wow we got it made here in franklin,n.c. 26-lane indoor,14-target field range,outdoor practice area 60yds.,20 target 3-d range 12-target 3-d pop-up course & 10% off in the pro shop packed full of whatever ya need ,with pros to help that know what to do with ya stuff.all this for $60.00 single membership per year or $75.00 for the whole family. So i guess we got it made down here uh.www.archerybarnllc.com check it out its cool place all about archery.:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## goldfish

i had a bad experence once in the richmond gander moutain. I was looking for a gun holster to my p250 they just hit the market and items where very hard to find. the lovly help of gander told me that i am going to do the same thing you do so go look yourself and went on to flirt with this girl. so i said fine F**** you and left the store. i did go back there a year later due to a friend dragging me there and i had a good experence with great support by there bow staff. I think it is very hit and miss.


----------



## Archerynut008

Local Gander here is $5 dollar shoot all you want for the day. Local shop is $8 per hr.


----------



## jlbell

ok let me start by saying i personally work partime at our local GM and I am the Tech for them and have TONS of business brought to me from up to and including 100 miles aaway . i have taken business from almsot every single small shop around my area and take care of the guys that bring their equipment to me. i work and setup everything from mathews to Hoyts and all inbetween and have TONS of guys that buy their pro shop bows at the small mom and pop shops and bring them to me for setup because I do know what im doing and take time. Now i know every single GM will not have a guy like me because i take calls from other stores and give help but to lump us all togther jsut because of the counter i stand behind pisses me off bad.

And as far as range prices i guess we take care of our customers here because i charge $8.00 per hour but only charge that hourly rate for the first hour what every after that i dont have time to keep up with .

Now as far as range being junked up and lighting i jsut went and bought $50 worth of spot lighting for our range and was paid back by the store no problems. Our target butts were fleppied about 3 months ago and we are holding the state indoor tourny at my GM.

But the BIG thing im getting sick of is the GM bashing if you dont like it move on or hey better yet do something about your local GM like send in emails about the way your being treated bbecause i would NEVER ask a customer/ aka friend with most of mine to leave the range if not shooting . 

Sorry for the LONG rant but this is getting way out of hand on this site.


----------



## Kstigall

goldfish said:


> i had a bad experence once in the richmond gander moutain. I was looking for a gun holster to my p250 they just hit the market and items where very hard to find. the lovly help of gander told me that i am going to do the same thing you do so go look yourself and went on to flirt with this girl. so i said fine F**** you and left the store. i did go back there a year later due to a friend dragging me there and i had a good experence with great support by there bow staff. I think it is very hit and miss.


I've met and have got to know the manager, Ken Long. He's a top notch guy and wants to have a good business. If you have another problem ask for him.

BTW- Ken and the Richmond Gander Mtn. support archers and keep a nice range.


----------



## Adam11082

I got my first ever brand new bow tuned by them yesterday. Very good guy and helped me out a ton. Let me shoot free for a half hour, since it was my first time ever shooting a bow. Apparently it's $5 for the half and $8 for the hour per person.


----------



## Richard S.

At our local shop shoot till the lights go out $5.75


----------

